# Diagrama SKP VZ 100



## lucaspalomba (May 19, 2010)

Buenos dias señores...ando buscando el diagrama de esta consola potenciada...en la web hay un diagrama pero es de la parte de los preamplifacores y necesito el diagrama de la etapa de salida, esta consola entro con  dos TR de salida en corto fueron cambiados andubo unos segundos y se volvio a quemar encontre diodos y resistencias chamuscadas, pero no logro tener salida de audio en uno de los canales,y quiero ver donde se pierde la señal...desde ya muchas gracias y espero sus respuestas graciass


----------



## DANIEL 38 (May 25, 2010)

Hola amigo, fijate si es este.


Suerte.


----------

